# The Two Marys - presented by CNN



## govols (Dec 15, 2004)

CNN Presents looks at two women at the heart of Christianity -- Mary, the mother of Jesus, and Mary Magdalene, the most misunderstood and controversial of his disciples. This show reveals the historical reality of these two main archetypes of Christian womanhood, and examines how they are being reimagined today. 

Airs Sunday, December 12, 8 p.m. 

I bet this is going to be good and definitely true.???


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't hold your breath. When was the last time the Anti-Christian News Network promoted the biblical Christianity? Never. Their basis is liberal, and their demi-god owner Turner hates the faith.

[Edited on 15-12-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## govols (Dec 15, 2004)

One could bet that the Communist News Network won't show it in the light of Truth.

I'm just going to wait to see how long I can stand it.


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 16, 2004)

Well in the meantime lets see how many alternative acronymns we can devise for CNN...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm watching this on CNN right now. Here's my initial reaction:


----------

